# Question about SE2 practice exam



## StructuralPoke (Sep 6, 2010)

OK - first of all the images I'm showing come from the errata which is out for public consumption, so shouldn't be a biggie. PDf is Here

Given:












I'm on part 'c' as shown in the errata - design column C-2. No big deal - I've got a tributary of 30'x15' with dead, live, seismic (not shown here), but what is the equipment load they are showing? Why is it there?






15'x15' is the footprint of one 'unit'

7.5/30 is half the unit / trib length?

22.5/30 is (30-7.5) / 30

0.01 = 10lbs? shouldn't that be .1 for the equipment weight?

This makes no sense to me. What is the obvious thing I'm missing here? Is studying over a holiday making me miss this?


----------



## MOOK (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe the load on Column C2 can be determined in different ways. For example, if you use the tributary area for the column, the load will be zero.

If you imagine a beam supports the equipment load concentration between line 2 and 3 and then the reaction of this beam will be supported by another beam between B2 and C2, you will get another value, ....etc.

What really makes me wonder is the load combinations used in the solution.

1- What load combination is this 1.2D+1.0E+1.0L besides they added both Roof live load "Lr" and snow load "S" even though you have to use only one of them in any load combination.

In the load combination they used 0.9D+1.0E, the dead load and seismic load supposed to be subtracted from each other not added to each other.

2- Why they did not include the SDS any load combinations?

In Foundation design:

1- No load combinations used even though there are 3 load combinations shall be used

2- The pedestal was not designed according to the SDC "D" , the hoops shall be completely different

Any Explanation.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, I e seen LOTS of problems with both the solutions given in the book and in the errata. Normally the solution might not be the way I'd go about it, but I can usually follow the logic. This one is just not making any sense - especially with the vertical seismic component missing.


----------



## BLMedcalf (Sep 7, 2010)

MOOK said:


> I believe the load on Column C2 can be determined in different ways. For example, if you use the tributary area for the column, the load will be zero. If you imagine a beam supports the equipment load concentration between line 2 and 3 and then the reaction of this beam will be supported by another beam between B2 and C2, you will get another value, ....etc.
> 
> What really makes me wonder is the load combinations used in the solution.
> 
> ...


Equipment load should be 4.22 Kips. The .01 is a typo and should be 0.1 Kips.


----------



## IL-SE (Sep 10, 2010)

There were a lot of errors even beyond what is covered in the errata. Keep in mind that day 2 has partial credit, so focus on method and showing ALL of your steps. State all of your assumptions and cite all equations and tables used (ex. AISC Table 4-2). Basically, make it as easy as possible for someone to follow your work.


----------



## ajk244 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got ahold of a copy of the old SEII practice exam since I was running out of fresh problems to do that are appropriate time- and difficulty-wise for the SE exam. Looking through the message board, it seems there were quite a few issues with this practice exam, though, and I can't seem to find a link to the errata that isn't broken. Does anybody have a copy in their files somewhere?


----------



## McEngr (Mar 25, 2013)

the SE 2 practice exam by NCEES is a complete waist... in other words, don't waist your time.

the moment connection problem on that publication is a joke...


----------



## ajk244 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, I worked through it over the weekend. Luckily I was on high alert for errors after reading about it one here, so I didn't waste much time reviewing their solutions.


----------



## JDstruc (Dec 28, 2013)

That old NCEES Str-II book is a valuable study resource, for the current 16-Hour SE exam, to be used in conjunction with the new NCEES SE Practice Exam, and the PPI 16-Hour SE Practice Exam. However, *it is filled with errors*. A very nice person has uploaded and attached the *old Errata* for it in the first post of this thread:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18815

I've also re-attached it here, for people to find easy. Good luck!

pe_structural_II_errata1.pdf


----------

